# Montar hilo musical



## jymy78 (Ago 16, 2007)

Buenos días.

Me iba a comprar una minicadena para poner hilo musical en casa. Ya he cableado, para 8 altavoces independientes con un conmutador. 

Me comentaron en la tienda de altavoces (expertos en el tema) que con 20 - 30 W RMS de potencia a 6 u 8 Ohmios en el equipo me sobraría. 

Pero ahora, antes de comprar el equipo, he pensado en comprar un Home Cinema con sintonizador de Radio y que éste me haga de minicadena para el hilo musical. (por ejemplo este modelo: KENWOOD SL-6240AW --> http://www.telenetcentral.es/online...roducts/detalles.asp?FAMCODE=61314&ID=1425976)

¿Cómo conectaría el Home Cinema al conmutador de los altavoces del hilo musical? ¿Es factible? 

Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## jymy78 (Ago 16, 2007)

amplificadorando mi pregunta como respuesta hipotética, a ver si esto sería correcto:

6 altavoces de las distintas habitaciones conectados al conmutador y los otros 2, los frontales del Home Cinema, conectados al conmutador también para hacer los 8 altavoces del conmutador.

Por otro lado, el resto de los altavoces del home cinema conectados a sus conectores y las dos parejas de cables del conmutador conectados al home cinema en el lugar que le corresponden a los altavoces frontales.

¿Estaría bien montado? ¿Es viable?

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## AITOR9999 (Ene 16, 2008)

Me imagino que si pones 6 pares de altavoces de 6 u 8 ohms en paralelo (supongo ) te dara una impedancia muy baja y que cuando los pongas todos a la vez el amplificador se te churrascara pq solo soporta 8 ohms.


----------

